# Congatulations to our newest father....Spitfire!!!!



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

so? spill..... boy or girl? how big? all that stuff!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

wow congrats about time something happend on the forum to nice people ,


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Congratulations =)


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats. First child?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey Tyler congrats, picked a name yet?


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Congratulations*


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats.

We had one member of the fish boards (I think it was Canreef) who actually posted the news of his new baby online to members BEFORE calling his family or his wife's family to tell them the good news. Hehehehe.

So spill Tyler. Boy or girl? Twins perhaps?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Sonya was born at 634AM June the 6th and came into this world weighing 9lbs 15oz

And yes first child and she was born on her due date


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Wow 9Lbs 15 ounces, how long was the labour?

Congrats!! My spouse is due on Sept 5th!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you all, i would have said it in my last post but posting from a blackberry is a pain in thebutt


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

congratulations on your new daughter!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Congrats, shes gorgeous =]


----------

